# فهارس قسم التكييف و التبريد



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng371159/#post2982508





* دليل تعليمى للمهندسين و الاعضاء الجدد* 
*فهرس مواضيع الاكواد * 
*فهرس مواضيع البرامج 
* 
*فهرس شروحات البرامج 
* 
*فهرس مواضيع الفيديوهات التعليميه 
* 
*فهرس المواضيع التنفيذيه فى المواقع 
* 
*فهرس مواضيع التصميم 
* 
*فهرس مواضيع الشرح 
* 
*فهرس مواضيع الكتالوجات
* 
*فهرس مواضيع الكتب 
* 
*فهرس مواضيع الصيانه 
* 
*فهرس مواضيع الدورات التدريبية 
* 
* فهرس مواضيع الرسم و الادوات المساعده*

* 
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 مايو 2012)

مع كل عمل جديد تثبت أنكم جدير بالإحترام و الأستاذية 
مجموعة الفهارس اكثر من رائعة و أكثر قيمة بإخلاصك في كل أعمالك .
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و ان يزيدك من فضله وحبه وحب عباده من بشر و ملائكة و أن يبارك لك في أهلك و ذريتك الذي يشاركونك نجاح و قيمة هذا العمل جزاهم الله خيرا و بركة


----------



## zanitty (11 مايو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مع كل عمل جديد تثبت أنكم جدير بالإحترام و الأستاذية
> مجموعة الفهارس اكثر من رائعة و أكثر قيمة بإخلاصك في كل أعمالك .
> اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و ان يزيدك من فضله وحبه وحب عباده من بشر و ملائكة و أن يبارك لك في أهلك و ذريتك الذي يشاركونك نجاح و قيمة هذا العمل جزاهم الله خيرا و بركة


امين يا رب العالمين 
و اياكم معلمنا الجليل و السامعين جميعا باذن الله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وأثابك الجنة

فعلا جهد مميز .. تحياتي لك


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2012)

riyadh1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .. وأثابك الجنة
> 
> فعلا جهد مميز .. تحياتي لك



و اياكم اجمعين 
شكرا لك اخى رياض


----------



## Atatri (12 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك جهد كيبر و مميز


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (18 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ajghanem (28 مايو 2012)

_*جزاكم الله خيراً*_​


----------



## Eng.m7md3b2s (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا ياحبيبنا علي هذه الفهارس الرائعه (جزاك الله خيرا).....


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 يونيو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا

علي هده الجهود الطيبة*​


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا يا هندسة على الفهارس الرائعة دى وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## zanitty (8 يونيو 2012)

M.Ghareb قال:


> *شكرا يا هندسة على الفهارس الرائعة دى وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*



الشكر لك مهندس محمد فانت واحدا ممن ضحوا بالوقت ليرتاح الاخرين 
لم اقم بادراج كل الفاهارس بعد 
ادعو لى


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 يونيو 2012)

مجهود جباررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر القسم اصبح اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس احمد و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yahiaouimalek (15 يونيو 2012)

*
يا شباب شفونا حل 

لأن كل المواضيع تعتمد علي 4shared


وهدا الأخير حدفت منه الكثير من كتب المنتدى

خاصتاً في الأيام الأخيرة*​


----------



## M.Ghareb (23 يونيو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> الشكر لك مهندس محمد فانت واحدا ممن ضحوا بالوقت ليرتاح الاخرين
> لم اقم بادراج كل الفاهارس بعد
> ادعو لى



*هذا أقل بكثير مما أدين به لهذا المنتدى بالفضل بعد الله عز وجل وأدعوا الله أن يوفق جميع المشاركين فى المنتدى وجزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم*


----------



## eng.ms5 (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا...مجهود عظيم


----------



## ميرتام (19 يوليو 2012)

ما شاء الله فهرس منظم جدا
جزاء الله خيرا واحسنت عملا​


----------



## mahmod_yosry (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safwat salah (25 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم


----------



## zanitty (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Eng.m7md3b2s قال:


> ياشباب انا مهندس تكييف وتبريد وعندي فرص للعمل في (قطر -الامارات -الكويت )
> وانا محتار بين هذه الخيارات فمارأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





amnshsh2 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا
> ورجاء المساعدة فى الحصول على معلومات
> *تعلم اساسيات
> shopdrawing*
> ...





amnshsh2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام والجميع بخير وسلام
> وشهر مبارك على امة الاسلام
> ثانيا
> ...





amnshsh2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن المساعدة من الاخوة فى الحصول على ****** او **** برنامج الرسم coolduct
> وجزى الله الجميع كل خير



الاخوه الافاضل 
ليس هذا هو الموضوع المناسب لوضع الاستفسارات و الطلبات 
ساقوم باذن الله بحذف مشاركات الطلبات و ان شئتم تقديم اسئله او طلبات فعليكم بوضعها فى موضوع جديد مستقل او موضوع مناسب للمحتوى الذي تستفسرون عنه

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## eng.ms5 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

​اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## light man (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الأخ زانتي فعلا تنظيمك للمكتبة رائع من أعلى لأعلى انشا الله بعد طول غياب عن المنتدى اعذرني .بس فعلا تنظيم رائع


----------



## عمرومحمدغريب (27 سبتمبر 2012)

لاتوجد كلمات تعبر عن مدى الشكر لما تبذلة من مجهود .. ربنا يبارك فيك ويصلحلك الاحوال ويجعل كل ماتفعل من خير ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## م/محمدحماد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمدي النمر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## emadabdullah (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبترتيبك الجميل للموضوع


----------



## ghost man (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## حسن جمعة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني رجاء رجاء محتاج اي شئ عن موضوع thermal curtain كتاب او اطروحة او مقالة او اي شئ محتاجهم ضروري رجاء جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_adam84 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم شباب... انا مهندس جديد.. اتمنى ان تقبلوني كصديق لكم .


----------



## حسن جمعة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

حياك الله واهلا بك بين اخوتك واهلك


----------



## zanitty (25 أكتوبر 2012)

حسن جمعة قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني رجاء رجاء محتاج اي شئ عن موضوع thermal curtain كتاب او اطروحة او مقالة او اي شئ محتاجهم ضروري رجاء جزاكم الله خيرا



اخى الكريم 
يرجى وضع طلبك فى الموضوع المناسب ... و ان لم تجد فافرد له موضوعا جديدا 
كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## zanitty (25 أكتوبر 2012)

eng_adam84 قال:


> السلام عليكم شباب... انا مهندس جديد.. اتمنى ان تقبلوني كصديق لكم .



شرف لنا اخى الفاضل


----------



## mohamed elagha (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعطيكم 

آلـــــفففف ع ــــــآآفية 

ع موآضيعكم آلرآئعه

^_^


----------



## hussain mekkawi (9 نوفمبر 2012)

thx


----------



## elmalwany (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
*بارك الله فيك جهد كيبر 

*


----------



## فلسطيني حتى النخاع (14 ديسمبر 2012)

كتب الله اجركم اخوتي الاحباااب وادخلكم الجنة بلااحساااب ولا عذااااب....
سلامي بقدر احترامي من فلسطين الجريحة الى كل اخ او اخت في الدول العربية والشتااات...
>>لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالميييييييين<<


----------



## engeissa_m (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## engeissa_m (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بجد مش اقدر اوفيك حقك من الشكر وربنا يقدرنى على الاستفادة والقرائة ويارب ك حرف استفيده يكتبلك بيه مليون حسنة


----------



## dani2sm (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محجوب محمد (12 يناير 2013)

_*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك
*_:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## مهندس عبدو (18 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## kartouch (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## goldsky (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذة الافادة العظيمة


----------



## سما الاسلام (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haideralbayati (18 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## asd70 (19 أبريل 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## a.a.benhamadi (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير على كل المعلومات


----------



## fraademnati (18 مايو 2013)

* جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ms5 (6 يوليو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## abanoub gad (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (10 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوريييين


----------



## LVI LOVER (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## مهندس حلبوني (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات


----------



## toutte (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً


----------



## ageero (26 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخوة الاكارم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله دعونا اليوم ان نتحدث انواع التايمرات المستخدمة في دوائر التحكم الكهربائية


----------



## عايد هربود (6 مارس 2014)

اشكر جميع من اراد ان يفيد الناس بكل مشاركاته حتى ولو كانت بسيطة


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (20 مارس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## A/C (3 أبريل 2014)

عاشت الايادي الطيبه


----------



## A/C (6 أبريل 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## eng_m_fatah (26 أبريل 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## وسام اللحجي (15 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا


----------



## وسام ابن كركوك (18 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال
عندي مكيف هواء كاسيت سقفي نوع lt-c1260cl كيف يتم استخرج كميه الطن من هذا النوع اي كم طن هذا النوع ؟
تحياتي


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2014)

وسام ابن كركوك قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال
> عندي مكيف هواء كاسيت سقفي نوع lt-c1260cl كيف يتم استخرج كميه الطن من هذا النوع اي كم طن هذا النوع ؟
> تحياتي



يرجى وضع السؤال فى الموضوع المناسب او انشاء موضوع جديد


----------



## modi_feda (3 يونيو 2014)

شغل ممتاز جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## rockk (21 يونيو 2014)

عمل رائع 
الله يكرمك يا كبيرررررررر


----------



## ALshamee (25 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك.....وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باينتنج (6 أغسطس 2014)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

فهرس جميل وجيد ومبسط وفقكم الله وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Hassan Ahmed (16 أغسطس 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وتحية بجد واخلاص لكل السادة الزملاء على مجهودهم الرائع اللهم اجعله بموازين حسناتهم ونفع بهم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.*


----------



## Eng.Hassan Ahmed (16 أغسطس 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وتحية بجد واخلاص لكل السادة الزملاء على مجهودهم الرائع اللهم اجعله بموازين حسناتهم ونفع بهم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.*


----------



## حسام أبو الجود11 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى سيد زكى (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وأثابك الجنة


----------



## ضى الليل (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وزوجك بكرا واطعمك طيرا ورزقك من الاولاد عشرا وادخلك الجنه


----------



## thunderspeed (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (2 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته السيد الفاضل والمشرف المتميز بحق *zanitty* 




لا اجد شكرا يقال بصيغة جيدة لكم جميعا ايها القائمون ععلى هذا المنتدى الرائع الا ان ادعوا الله لى ولكم وسائر المسلمين بان يجعلنا فى سدر محضود وطلح منضود وماء مسكوب وفاكهة كثرة لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعه وفرش مرفوعه وان يمن علينا برؤية وحهه الكريم انه على ما يشاء قدير وبالاجابة جدير انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير


----------



## zanitty (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
و الله كلامكم و دعائكم اسعدنى


----------



## melad kamal (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*افادكم الله وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع

*


----------



## حسام الحسني (8 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## afamia (31 ديسمبر 2014)

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك... اشهد ان لا اله الا انت... استغفرك و اتوب ا​ليك واللة اكبر​


----------



## faresmuradagha83 (20 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

كل الشكر لجهودكم


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (2 مارس 2015)

احسنتم ...احسنتم ... احسنتم وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعلها باذنه في ميزان حسناتكم خالصة لوجهه الكريم تبارك وتعالى


----------



## amato alra7man (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سبع الليل (5 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## chiheb.sboui (30 أبريل 2015)

مجهود يذكر فيشكر


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (3 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.ahmad-2020 (3 مايو 2015)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (13 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا

علي هده الجهود الطيبة​
​​


----------



## taha waleed (17 أغسطس 2015)

احسنت النشر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد كيرزون (23 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ضروري محتاج برنامج لرسم p-h


----------



## Hisham1999 (15 سبتمبر 2015)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابوشهاب شامان (28 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## mmhhmm (4 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بودى2003 (7 ديسمبر 2015)

محتاج كراك chvac8 من فضلكم


----------



## aimanmohamed (23 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم احتاج لان اعرف طريقة تصميم نظام الشلر وارجو ان تقدمو لي النصيحه في معرفة الماجستير المناسب لتخصص التكيف الذي يمكن ان اقدم عليه


----------



## fathl (27 فبراير 2016)

مجهود رائع احسنت


----------



## fathl (27 فبراير 2016)

احسنت الطرح رائع


----------



## MODY_BALASY (27 مارس 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mona lotfy (12 مايو 2016)

شكرا على المجهود المتميز


----------



## omar mbarki (21 يونيو 2016)

jazakom allah , mehtaj ma3loumat 3an vacuum coolin


----------



## MARWAN_H (27 فبراير 2017)

مجهود رائع ومتميز بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## zakarya ahmad (22 أبريل 2017)

شكراااا للايضاح ....ولكن ياليت اعادة تفعيل الروابط التي لاتعمل وحذف القديم منها ....ليبقى هذا الموقع محافظا على قيمه الرائعة .ويبقى متميزااا.


----------

